# The Official Uga/UT Hate Thread (Hosted by Fat Phil Donahue)



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Alright Vols and Dawgs. You now have a single thread to post all your hate and memes in.



I'll start it off


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Alright Vols and Dawgs. You now have a single thread to post all your hate and memes in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  was that the banjo kid from deliverance?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice slater. But if you get on my personal photobucket anymore ill report ya again. I would think that's a more than a personal attack. I don't go down that road but you constantly do. Poor guy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Oh look,  Slayers birth place


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Heck,  at least we remember!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Oh look,  Slayers birth place



Careful, 4x4 might get upset your getting personal..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm good with memes. I really can take a joke. When you go thru someone photobucket then onto their Facebook that's too much man. Hope you see that. I sent out the proper pms. There is a thing as a line and that was crossed. I don't know you enough for you to get on my personal pages outside of this forum. Bye felicia


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Pretty weak Slayer.  I expected more from you honestly


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pretty weak Slayer.  I expected more from you honestly



Yep.... What can I say, I'm losing my touch and only irritating 1 Vol..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.... What can I say, I'm losing my touch and only irritating 1 Vol..



I think you have gone waaaaay beyond irritating him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Watch out Slayer,he knows a good lawyer


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'm good with memes. I really can take a joke. When you go thru someone photobucket then onto their Facebook that's too much man. Hope you see that. I sent out the proper pms. There is a thing as a line and that was crossed. I don't know you enough for you to get on my personal pages outside of this forum. Bye felicia



If you make your Photobucket or Faceplant account public then it's fair game for all the world the same as everybody else's. I hope you see that.

If you don't want your Photobucket account to be public then study up on the brief tutorial on their site about how to make your Photobucket account private. I doan no nuthin' 'bout no Faceplant. Homeskillet don't do Faceplant.

Most important of all, don't post it anywhere on the internet if you don't want it seen, gleeped and used.

And it wasn't a personal attack. It was a joke, all in good fun.

Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll turn you in.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

It's nice to know y'all two support his nonsense. Ridiculous. For all I know he got my credit card info. I called the bank just in case. How can y'all make a joke of it?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2016)

This thread should be hosted by Phil Donohue .


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> For all I know he got my credit card info. I called the bank just in case.





Lighten up Francis. No one cares about your credit info. We wanna mess with you, but not THAT bad.

I noticed last night you were posting all your UGA hate pix from the same PB account. (FYI, a single click on PB hosted pix take you directly to the folder its hosted in.) So after noticing it was not only unlocked it also contains your full name, I may have let a few folks in on the secret. 

You used the account to razz a few members and the tables got turned. It's all information you allowed to be public. Man up, have a good laugh and consider yourself more educated in the future. Next time it might not be a small group of light hearted jokester with no true ill intnet.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> It's nice to know y'all two support his nonsense. Ridiculous. For all I know he got my credit card info. I called the bank just in case. How can y'all make a joke of it?



There is always VolNation if you want someone to agree with you all the time. 

Public info is public info..

If Someone can double click a picture you post and it goes straight to your photobucket account, you need to learn a lesson. Hope you learned a thing a thing or 2..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

I get the photobucket thing and I over looked or should I say didn't expect someone to go there. But the pics he posted were from my Facebook. You have to make an effort to take it that far. That is sociopath behavior. I don't know him from Adams house cat and I feel like we shouldn't be going down that road here. I can't believe the other two don't see the problem. Like i said i can take a joke I've been here long enough to see every kind but never seen this. And what did I do to get a stranger to stalk me and get who knows what from my Facebook? I simply asked the appropriate person to remove all the stuff of mine and I'll chalk it up as a misunderstanding. I have since locked all my things..I hope anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> This thread should be hosted by Phil Donohue .



Thread title edited to your liking....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I get the photobucket thing and I over looked or should I say didn't expect someone to go there. But the pics he posted were from my Facebook. You have to make an effort to take it that far. That is sociopath behavior. I don't know him from Adams house cat and I feel like we shouldn't be going down that road here. I can't believe the other two don't see the problem. Like i said i can take a joke I've been here long enough to see every kind but never seen this. And what did I do to get a stranger to stalk me and get who knows what from my Facebook? I simply asked the appropriate person to remove all the stuff of mine and I'll chalk it up as a misunderstanding. I have since locked all my things..I hope anyway.



You say single you out.. And yet there are how many pics floating around that I haven't posted but yet you single me out? I post 1 pic, but yet it's just me? How many pics of yours have you seen here but yet you don't care about those? If you are going to complain, complain about it all and not one person. That's making it personal!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You say single you out.. And yet there are how many pics floating around that I haven't posted but yet you single me out? I post 1 pic, but yet it's just me? How many pics of yours have you seen here but yet you don't care about those? If you are going to complain, complain about it all and not one person. That's making it personal!



1 pic!!!! I posted! Get over yourself!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 1 pic!!!! I posted! Get over yourself!



this^^^^


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

I included the other guy don't worry. I doubt he would go thru the trouble of doing it as only you would take that step. I have nothing against y'all just want it cleared up and we can move on.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I included the other guy don't worry. I doubt he would go thru the trouble of doing it as only you would take that step. I have nothing against y'all just want it cleared up and we can move on.



slayer is a nice guy. yall should meet up for sushi.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is a nice guy. yall should meet up for sushi.



I always thought decent of slater. Sure he's a homer but so am I. Not after today. Crossed a line. I wouldn't go eat with him for 20k


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd eat with anyone for 20k. Even a VOL.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer is a nice guy. yall should meet up for sushi.



This, fish bait is good fer ya....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'd eat with anyone for 20k. Even a VOL.



i would do it for 5k. even drive up to the DQ in chattsworth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i would do it for 5k. even drive up to the DQ in chattsworth.



They took out the dq probably 15 years ago sadly lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This, fish bait is good fer ya....



my wife loves it. we go to a place called shoya ishikaya when we lived there full time. full japanese menu. really fun after a night of drinkin with friends.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This, fish bait is good fer ya....



iwas glad to meet you today. glad elfiiiiiiiiii and the messican were there too; they werent as old as i expected.  you and slayer are young bucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I'd eat with anyone for 20k. Even a VOL.



He's never seen 20k in one lump sum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thread title edited to your liking....



Thanks. Now it almost makes sense


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> This, fish bait is good fer ya....



Only fish bait I eat is liver.......


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only fish bait I eat is liver.......



I like me some cheekin livas to


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's never seen 20k in one lump sum!



I've seen it once. Well nearly. I saved up and saved up and 8 years ago I put 15k down on my house. Saved me tons in the long run.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a pool to install. So if anyone of offering 20k for a VOL lunch it would put me over my savings Mark and I'd have enough for landscaping and a nice dinner too......sans VOL of course.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I like me some cheekin livas to



Heck yeah! Taste great grilled!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2016)

What is going on in here? Have not seen this kind of action since ODR.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I have a pool to install. So if anyone of offering 20k for a VOL lunch it would put me over my savings Mark and I'd have enough for landscaping and a nice dinner too......sans VOL of course.



I'll give you $20 and bring the beer if we can swim in that pool!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

fairhope said:


> What is going on in here? Have not seen this kind of action since ODR.



Oh....ODR! I miss that boy!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 27, 2016)

Do you think ODR and 4x4 have the same lawyer?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I've seen it once. Well nearly. I saved up and saved up and 8 years ago I put 15k down on my house. Saved me tons in the long run.



Dude, that's awesome!! Just lighten up man! 

We've talked in PM's.. Chill out bud! Hang around and you might learn some things!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

fairhope said:


> Do you think ODR and 4x4 have the same lawyer?



No.. 4x4 is too young to lawyer up.. And ODR had a Master's from UGA and hated the Dawgs. It was the social worker in him!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll give you $20 and bring the beer if we can swim in that pool!



If all you have is $20 and a 6 pack the install date will be closer to March.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> If all you have is $20 and a 6 pack the install date will be closer to March.



How about a case and nekkid women?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No.. 4x4 is too young to lawyer up.. And ODR had a Master's from UGA and hated the Dawgs. It was the social worker in him!



Fo real doe?


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> How about a case and nekkid women?



You may get invited the first time but the wife would make sure it was the last time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> If all you have is $20 and a 6 pack the install date will be closer to March.



My liquor store sells 36 packs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You may get invited the first time but the wife would make sure it was the last time.



If S&S crawled in your pool you would need another 100 gallons of water... I heard he was rather large!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 27, 2016)

After this thread ain't nobody givin any of you fools their home address.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I get the photobucket thing and I over looked or should I say didn't expect someone to go there. But the pics he posted were from my Facebook. You have to make an effort to take it that far. That is sociopath behavior. I don't know him from Adams house cat and I feel like we shouldn't be going down that road here. I can't believe the other two don't see the problem. Like i said i can take a joke I've been here long enough to see every kind but never seen this. And what did I do to get a stranger to stalk me and get who knows what from my Facebook? I simply asked the appropriate person to remove all the stuff of mine and I'll chalk it up as a misunderstanding. I have since locked all my things..I hope anyway.




Hey genius, your stuff is still not secure.... Trust me...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> After this thread ain't nobody givin any of you fools their home address.



And he thinks it's secure... Just proved that wrong.. 

You figure he would have learned..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thread title is misleading lol


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> You may get invited the first time but the wife would make sure it was the last time.



Just tell her, "see I told you that pool would pay for itself".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> If S&S crawled in your pool you would need another 100 gallons of water... I heard he was rather large!



I see you met my ex.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll add 6 to the problem too. Y'all just keep on. How in the world is this not personal mods?????????


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Fo real doe?



Please don't drag me into this train wreck or I will sue.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

No No:





toyota4x4h said:


> I'll add 6 to the problem too. Y'all just keep on. How in the world is this not personal mods?????????



lol. i got that pic off here. i changed it for you. do you like this one better.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> No No:
> 
> lol. i got that pic off here. i changed it for you. do you like this one better.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes. The joke is over and done. I done said I hold nothing against anyone of y'all let's move on. I don't know why I was singled out today. Let's go back to sports


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes. The joke is over and done. I done said I hold nothing against anyone of y'all let's move on. I don't know why I was singled out today. Let's go back to sports



so, youre not mad at slayer

i got one more danielboone avatar you might like.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> so, youre not mad at slayer
> 
> i got one more danielboone avatar you might like.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> Please don't drag me into this train wreck or I will sue.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

There's a lot on the line in this year's Uga UT avatar bet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> There's a lot on the line in this year's Uga UT avatar bet



I've already got my Avatar picked out for when UGA loses...


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll add 6 to the problem too. Y'all just keep on. How in the world is this not personal mods?????????



We are in serious conference over this thread.  The main topic of discussion is whether or not a volsux fan actually rises to the level of a person.  If you are not a person then by definition, comments about you can not be personal.  If they are not personal, there is not fowl (or foul depending upon your feathers).  Sorry, but at this point in the conference, the tide is running strongly against personage.  I tried to argue in y'alls behalf ... no wait, I ain't Hillary, I can't tell a lie, I voted that y'all are monkey status in a failed circus!  

Now to you users who are posting up pictures of the secret board meeting, the finger is hoovering over the big red button!  



Note: This message is not a real message about moderation.  Had it been a real message about moderation, you would have been instructed to turn your tv, ipod or crank telephone (volsux fans) to the appropriate emergency moderation channel.  No moderators were injured in the making of this post.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yes. The joke is over and done. I done said I hold nothing against anyone of y'all let's move on. I don't know why I was singled out today. Let's go back to sports









Singled out?? 

Take any pic of mine and make a meme out of it! I don't give a flip... It's happened in the past and I'm sure it will happen in the future.

Heck, it's happened plenty of times and no one cares except you!

Take Quack for instance..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Singled out??
> 
> Take any pic of mine and make a meme out of it! I don't give a flip... It's happened in the past and I'm sure it will happen in the future.
> 
> ...



Have you seen Quack's super secret FB page????? Lawd have mercy at the nekkid twister pics. He even has the grudge match between Elfiii and Charlie


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

> I don't know why I was singled out today.


Because Buttnazty was smart enough to use the board's photo hosting feature.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Because Buttnazty was smart enough to use the board's photo hosting feature.



Back in the day they recommended using photobucket so that's all ive ever used lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Back in the day they recommended using photobucket so that's all ive ever used lol



Did they not recommend keeping it secure so the whole world couldn't see?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Back in the day they recommended using photobucket so that's all ive ever used lol



"Back in the day" for you was, what, 3 years ago?  Young'un.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did they not recommend keeping it secure so the whole world couldn't see?



Sorry I had no way of knowing you are a stalker and would get into my things. Ive learned something though..not once have I ever thought about taking anything here to that level. That tells me all I need to know about you bro.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

Salty


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

And this thread keeps giving...


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

STOP! My heart may not take much more!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> STOP! My heart may not take much more!!!



Yeah, I'm right proud of that last one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah, I'm right proud of that last one.



I can now say this is the most I've ever laughed!!


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yeah, I'm right proud of that last one.



As you should be. 



Bravo sir.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can now say this is the most I've ever laughed!!





Scott G said:


> As you should be.
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo sir.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2016)

You guys aren't right I tell ya!!!!

The poor kid never saw this coming!!!

4x4 just laugh it off as tomorrow is a new day!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

The next person that complains to me about how vicious the Political Forum is will be put in time out in the Sports Forum for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> 4x4 just laugh it off as tomorrow is a new day!!!



Listen to Snook, 4X4.  That is the best advice you will get right there.  It's all in good fun (at least from me).  

Just wait patiently.  The opportunity to strike back will present itself.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Listen to Snook, 4X4.  That is the best advice you will get right there.  It's all in good fun (at least from me).
> 
> Just wait patiently.  The opportunity to strike back will present itself.



Sadly, I learned that many moons ago when I first brought my Buckeye loving self here. Little did I know the bashing I was in for. I had to live with 0-9 for many a year!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The next person that complains to me about how vicious the Political Forum is will be put in time out in the Sports Forum for about 2 weeks.



 That should do it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Sadly, I learned that many moons ago when I first brought my Buckeye loving self here. Little did I know the bashing I was in for. I had to live with 0-9 for many a year!!!



And even threads about people making fun of how I taught you to fish! Bait boy!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> That should do it!!!



If they complain about that the only threads they will be able to participate in will be Driveler threads in the Campfire forum.

I got a cure for every illness on here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The next person that complains to me about how vicious the Political Forum is will be put in time out in the Sports Forum for about 2 weeks.



send eugene over


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The next person that complains to me about how vicious the Political Forum is will be put in time out in the Sports Forum for about 2 weeks.



Pfftttt... Eugene gets beat up more than anyone in here!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Sadly, I learned that many moons ago when I first brought my Buckeye loving self here. Little did I know the bashing I was in for. I had to live with 0-9 for many a year!!!



Crab Legs.  Nuff said.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> I got a cure for every illness on here.



Ban everybody that's not a Dawg and everyone in a Union??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

gold ranger said:


> crab legs.  Nuff said.



1980...:d


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys aren't right I tell ya!!!!
> 
> The poor kid never saw this coming!!!
> 
> 4x4 just laugh it off as tomorrow is a new day!!!



Its gone beyond a joke and into harassment. Stalker even


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The next person that complains to me about how vicious the Political Forum is will be put in time out in the Sports Forum for about 2 weeks.





elfiii said:


> If they complain about that the only threads they will be able to participate in will be Driveler threads in the Campfire forum.
> 
> I got a cure for every illness on here.







Browning Slayer said:


> Ban everybody that's not a Dawg* and everyone in a Union?*?



Man, I'm gonna miss this place.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Man, I'm gonna miss this place.



Oh no... Not you... Please tell me your not voting for Hillary..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Sadly, I learned that many moons ago when I first brought my Buckeye loving self here. Little did I know the bashing I was in for. I had to live with 0-9 for many a year!!!



If anybody has a right to complain it's Snook. He ain't broke but brother he's badly bent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If anybody has a right to complain it's Snook. He ain't broke but brother he's badly bent.




And now we love him like a brother!

Even though he is a Yankee...


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now we love him like a brother!
> 
> Even though he is a Yankee...



And a Buckeyes fan. That's two strikes against him so we gotta' make him do right and protect him from the third.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

elfiii said:


> And a Buckeyes fan. That's two strikes against him so we gotta' make him do right and protect him from the third.



i will volunteer to teach snook how to fish. cant help with that yankee affliction. bless his heart.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no... Not you... Please tell me your not voting for Hillary..



Lord no.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

Man, I step away for a couple of days and everything goes crazy up in here.  Don't worry, I don't do photobucket, but my FB profile is public. I don't really care who figures out who I am. The pics in my profile are old, though. Lost 84 lbs since then. I'm saving all my memes, comments, and other misc. smack talk til after Saturday. And I hope to enjoy some new avatars around the forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Man, I step away for a couple of days and everything goes crazy up in here.  Don't worry, I don't do photobucket, but my FB profile is public. I don't really care who figures out who I am. The pics in my profile are old, though. Lost 84 lbs since then. I'm saving all my memes, comments, and other misc. smack talk til after Saturday. And I hope to enjoy some new avatars around the forum.



No one here does except a certain Vol!

And you can blame Gold Ranger.. He's a trouble maker..

Glad to see a Vol with a good laid back attitude as you always have!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

Lord I just read through this whole mess....... 4x4 don't let it get to you. this is a good bunch of guy's heck I ate lunch with the Mexican and a few that have since been banded....... long time back at Boudreaux ' s was a great time ol Mexican beer even paid for my tea since all I had was a debit card on me. Lighten up its all in fun, I don't have a faceplant page ...... to many old girlfri......one night stan...... heck you get the pic. My photo bucket was public and I didn't care, now it's locked cause I use my phone. 

Lighten up bud...... heck it's Foosball time in TN. I was in K town and seen all them orange and white barrels to prove it!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm keeping my eye in this thread. One more salty outburst and I may yank it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm keeping my eye in this thread. One more salty outburst and I may yank it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its gone beyond a joke and into harassment. Stalker even



You ever heard of "Ole Red"? Never mind. 

Trust me, today was just childs play considering what I put up with for years!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its gone beyond a joke and into harassment. Stalker even



elfiiiii clarified it for you. move on.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 28, 2016)

The amazing thing about college football is you can be on cloud 9 one week and in the pits the next. I've learned with age to keep my mouth zipped. You never know when on the hook for a big plate of crow pie. With that being said, TN on paper should win this game. But from experience, let the game be played first...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiiii clarified it for you. move on.



Now that is an avatar


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2016)

Sooooo, how 'bout dem gators!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now that is an avatar


You took the words out of my mouth....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Sooooo, how 'bout dem gators!



Bunch of ducks trapped in a pen if you ask me


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Sooooo, how 'bout dem gators!



Hope ya'll show out in Jacksonville this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Hope ya'll show out in Jacksonville this year.



Have you suffered a slip and fall?  One call, that's all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> The poor kid never saw this coming!!!




That was the point!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Bump


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Salty


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If anybody has a right to complain it's Snook. He ain't broke but brother he's badly bent.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And now we love him like a brother!
> 
> Even though he is a Yankee...



I bet you even root for the Buckeyes just on my account!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I bet you even root for the Buckeyes just on my account!!!



If you let me hunt in Ohio I'll say "yes"!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



Heck, mine should say... Got to watch my back, 4x4 has the address to here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2016)

Good lawd....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd....



Well, we had a good run.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2016)

if i stepped in a church paint would fall of the walls.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> if i stepped in a church paint would fall of the walls.



Still look like preacher.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Still look like preacher.




Cusses like a sailor!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 29, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Little strong on the meds I see???



Why yes I have sir!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cusses like a sailor!




I figured that out after the 1st pm he sent me.......


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 1, 2016)

*Sorry 4x4*



toyota4x4h said:


> Yes. The joke is over and done. I done said I hold nothing against anyone of y'all let's move on. I don't know why I was singled out today. Let's go back to sports



Thayer has serious problems.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 3, 2016)

Just for fun..............


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Thayer has serious problems.



Why Yes... Yes I do!!


----------

